# My image goes beyond my screen :(



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I finally installed my projector and everything, but despite adjusting all settings to display the smallest possible image, it still goes beyond my projector screen (about 10cm each side) and that really looks bad to me. 

Is there any software solution to reduce at will the size of any video playing on the computer (and to display black around the reduced video) ? I'm on Win 7.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I may be wrong, but I think the only thing you can do is move the projector toward the screen. What size is the screen and how far back is the projector?


----------



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

The screen is a 4:3 format 146cm wide, 3 meters from the projector. I would be very surprised that no software in the world is able to do what I have in mind!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Software wont do it, Your projector is too far back from the screen not to mention that even with "software" you would still see black boarders around the edge of the screen I would suggest getting a 16x9 screen and leave the projector where it is.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

This is the same limited lens throw issue I mentioned in your other thread. This projector is going to be very fickle in placement (distance and angle) to achieve the image location and size you are going for. I have the opposite problem with my mits projo, its also very limited. It throws to a 106" screen in zone 2 but because my room isnt deep enough it only results in about a 70" image. Thats the nature of legacy or budget projectors and your only options are to increase your screen size or move the projector closer....


----------



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

That's terrible! Well I'm gonna change my screen I suppose.


----------

